# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Dart frog breeding myth

## fluffypanda

Ok so my friend knows a guy that apparently used to import dart frogs. This "dart frog importer" said that dart frogs will stop breeding after the 5th generation, and thats why he imported them. I told my friend that he was wrong. Am I right? Why would that guy think that they stopped breeding after the fifth generation?

----------


## T3RR1B1L15

Well if this was 2001 he might be right, but to the best of my knowledge there is no limit to breeding dart frogs in captivity.

----------


## fluffypanda

What happened in 2001?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Dart frogs will breed well past F5 from what I've heard... I have also heard (I wish I had a journal to cite) that inbreeding dart frogs can happen for MANY generations before any negative effects of inbreeding will surface.

-Christian

----------


## fluffypanda

Thanks for the input Christain, I have no worries about my blue auratus's offspring anymore!

----------

